# Website Down????



## am1 (Feb 20, 2015)

The website just stopped working for me.  Any others???


----------



## Sandi Bo (Feb 21, 2015)

Wasn't on when you posted.   But this morning it is not working so well.  It's working... but intermittent issues and slowness.


----------



## am1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I went to cancelled one reservation but another was cancelled.  I was able to rebook part of it last night and thankfully some today.  Points forfeited and guest confirmation lost.  

Very slow last night, then not working, then could search availability but not cancel.  Lets see what owner relations will do.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 21, 2015)

I could not get my confirmations screen to load last night. it kept pulling back the offline view that you can't do anything with. Fortunately I didn't have anything I had to cancel last night.


----------



## bobgolf (Feb 23, 2015)

I just received a message the"reservation system is temporarily unavailable". The site is up, but cannot make a reservation on line.


----------



## Jay_Y (Feb 23, 2015)

*Website changes*

Yes, this morning Wyndham said that they pushed a change. I have experienced problems intermittently today. When the site starts to slow down I simply re-login.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 23, 2015)

This morning I was able to snag some room upgrades, but not search reservations. Now reservations seems to be working fine...


----------



## am1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Whenever there is a website issue call.  I usually get the response of your the only one I heard so far that has had an issue.  Or our reports say there was no issue as if their was we would know.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Feb 24, 2015)

Agree, call.   Yesterday, early afternoon, I called.  The VC had no idea there were issues, she checked with other VC's, no issues.  The VC called website support, 'oh yeah, the site was down'.   

For whatever it's worth, I think calling is best.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 26, 2015)

*Houston... we have a problem... again*

I think. I am able to access all other websites. But myclubwyndham is now returning, "resolving host..." and "This webpage is not available".

Happiness.

NOT.


----------



## JimmieJames (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't get on - several reservations to cancel tonight - such is life I guess - hope it comes back up 

Jim


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 26, 2015)

JimmieJames said:


> Can't get on  - hope it comes back up
> 
> Jim



"_That's what SHE said."_


----------



## traveldaddy (Feb 26, 2015)

LOL   :rofl:

Too funny


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 26, 2015)

Not even coming up with an error, just is not a valid website....


----------



## am1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Same here.  Worse than needing to cancel reservations, I need points for tomorrow.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 26, 2015)

*ResortQuest*

Does anyone know the relationship between these entities, if any?

ResortQuest
Wyndham Vacation Rentals
ExtraHolidays

My understanding was the Extraholidays was the "official" Wyndham rental arm. But it's hard for me to believe ResortQuest/Wyndham Vacation Rentals could be operating as they are without getting sued by Wyndham if they are not also licensed/authorized/operating under Wyndham.

Anyone know for sure? Was there a clever person who got there first and negotiated a deal with Wyndham?


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 26, 2015)

am1 said:


> Same here.  Worse than needing to cancel reservations, I need points for tomorrow.



hopefully you are not planning to book the same thing I am. As I DO still have a few that I too will be up early to book.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 26, 2015)

I still can not log on to the Wyndham site.

I can't help but think Wyndham is doing this on purpose!

It seems this year that "Everyone" wants to book up all the Christmas/Holiday reservations.

Resorts that normally don't sell out right away people are booking.

Inventory is scarce!

I am NOT very happy about how this game is being played.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 26, 2015)

*Server not found*

Firefox can't find the server at www.myclubwyndham.com.

    Check the address for typing errors such as ww.example.com instead of www.example.com
    If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
    If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


THIS IS NO JOKE!!!

I had a different plan for this evening! This is most frustrating to me...:annoyed:!!!

Cynthia T.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Does anyone know the relationship between these entities, if any?
> 
> ResortQuest
> Wyndham Vacation Rentals
> ...



All owned by wyndham worldwide and do different things. I believe resortquest is for indivdual units and deals a lot in europe, vacation rentals may be done by the complex and extra holidays handles the timeshare reservations. 

Jason


----------



## traveldaddy (Feb 26, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> I still can not log on to the Wyndham site.
> 
> I can't help but think Wyndham is doing this on purpose!
> 
> ...



It was crazy this morning - I had a ressie for just before Christmas that I had to cancel to get the points to reserve same for just after xmas. I had two windows up and at exactly 7:00:01 got the reservation to come up in one window, but didn't have points. In other window I cancelled a ressie to get points, and then immediately went to book in original window, and the available unit was gone. Couldn't have been more than 15-20 seconds tops. I mean tops....wow.

I have read the posts about this, but never experienced. This was ridiculous. 

Luckily, I was able to go back and immediately book the one I cancelled. blew a RT, but that is not the point. 

I was trying to 'move' a 4 day Smuggs vacay from week before xmas to week after xmas.......not a chance. I guess I need to build a bot or something next time, eh?

wow, just shocked. 

I guess I will be happy with my pre-xmas 2, 2bdrm units for 4 nights at Smuggs! I really wish it could have post-xmas though


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 26, 2015)

traveldaddy said:


> It was crazy this morning - I had a ressie for just before Christmas that I had to cancel to get the points to reserve same for just after xmas. I had two windows up and at exactly 7:00:01 got the reservation to come up in one window, but didn't have points. In other window I cancelled a ressie to get points, and then immediately went to book in original window, and the available unit was gone. Couldn't have been more than 15-20 seconds tops. I mean tops....wow.
> 
> I have read the posts about this, but never experienced. This was ridiculous.
> 
> ...



As you know that's a really tough timeframe to book. Probably the biggest week of all. Not much left after ARP, and Smuggs is also CWA isn't it?


----------



## mistalong (Feb 27, 2015)

*What's next?*

Went to pay my bill and ....

Currently the site you have requested is under maintenance. Please check back later. 

Tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## am1 (Feb 27, 2015)

down again


----------



## am1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> hopefully you are not planning to book the same thing I am. As I DO still have a few that I too will be up early to book.



I am sure you did better then I did.  I still have a lot of points  and that was even after I was unable to cancel all that I wanted to last night.  

There was not much to be had.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 27, 2015)

am1 said:


> I am sure you did better then I did.  I still have a lot of points  and that was even after I was unable to cancel all that I wanted to last night.
> 
> There was not much to be had.



I did not. I missed the whole party this morning.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 7, 2015)

It is so slow right now, it might as well be down.  well, after waiting and waiting while it churned, it comes back with the reservation system is NOT available right now.  great.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2015)

The Shell reservation system is down ALSO for maintenance ... on a Saturday afternoon?


----------



## am1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Been slow most of the day.  But no announcement on the website.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 7, 2015)

Agree, Sandy, it's so slow it might as well be down. 

I called to complain and the VC confirmed it's been slow all day (thanks, lol).  She said they think maybe because so many people are trying to book things in March.

Seriously? They can't be that clueless.


----------



## am1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sandi Bo said:


> Agree, Sandy, it's so slow it might as well be down.
> 
> I called to complain and the VC confirmed it's been slow all day (thanks, lol).  She said they think maybe because so many people are trying to book things in March.
> 
> Seriously? They can't be that clueless.



Either that so they do such a good job of acting that people give up calling in to let them know what is wrong.


----------



## JimmieJames (Mar 7, 2015)

Just got a request about an hour ago for a March 12 reservation at Great Smokies Lodge - after waiting several minutes for the search (and a couple of refreshes too) to complete, there was lots of availability (1 br. 2 br. 3 br. in deluxe, pool view, and presidential) - so I booked the best choice for the person (took several tries and refreshes) - so I knew it would be available if they said yes.  Haven't heard back from them yet, but now when I check availability there is nothing - they CANNOT have all been booked in that short of a time.  SOMETHING IS REALLY WRONG with that website.

Jim


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 7, 2015)

I find humor (my type) in strange ways. I did a search for a reservation and just watched the four squares go around. I did a "cancel this search". Then I did the search again, just to watch the squares again. After doing this 8 times with no search results appearing, the _Verification Please enter the phrase below in the text box and click "Submit"_, appeared. 

So, even though I never receive any results, I was still required to enter the verification phrase. At least one part of the web site is still working.:hysterical:

Jim


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 7, 2015)

The Shell website wasn't working at all yesterday and is down for maintenance today. You Wyndham owners get periodic tastes of what has been the norm for Shell owners. But at least you have an online payment engine that works. I havent been able to book anything online for over a month.


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 7, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> The Shell website wasn't working at all yesterday and is down for maintenance today. You Wyndham owners get periodic tastes of what has been the norm for Shell owners. But at least you have an online payment engine that works. I havent been able to book anything online for over a month.



Prior to the Wyndham acquisition of Shell, was there an online Shell system that worked most of the time? What had been your experience?

Jim


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 7, 2015)

I have been trying for an hour to get to the online reservations, as there are some reservations I need to cancel. But alas I am denied and only get the offline view of reservations, with no option to cancel.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 7, 2015)

I just checked and got the online view of reservations, so try again bigrob


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 7, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I have been trying for an hour to get to the online reservations, as there are some reservations I need to cancel. But alas I am denied and only get the offline view of reservations, with no option to cancel.



Although it is just one more thing to do, a call to Wyndham tomorrow should be sufficient to get your reservations cancelled without any lose of points. If there is any pushback to returning your points, there are enough of us having problems tonight, that we could put together another lawsuit against Wyndham do to some lack of opportunity.

Let us know what happens tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## am1 (Mar 7, 2015)

jebloomquist said:


> Although it is just one more thing to do, a call to Wyndham tomorrow should be sufficient to get your reservations cancelled without any lose of points. If there is any pushback to returning your points, there are enough of us having problems tonight, that we could put together another lawsuit against Wyndham do to some lack of opportunity.
> 
> Let us know what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Jim



I am still waiting to here back from 2 weeks ago.  I will be calling in tomorrow am.


----------



## am1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just spoke with a guy in owner care and they are saying the website was working 100% yesterday and they cannot make any exceptions.  They have to enjoy it.


----------



## am1 (Mar 8, 2015)

VC now says the website was having issues an IT confirms it.  We will see what happens.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 8, 2015)

Good luck Adam.  I have found if one person isn't able to help me, I call back and there's a good probability the next person will.   It is frustrating, as it is time consuming.   I have had one time where they would not refund my points, but otherwise they have.  As many issues as they've been having lately, it's hard to believe they aren't bending over backwards to make things right. I've been very vocal, calling as well as sending feedback when then site is having issues, and I'm afraid it's hurt me as opposed to helped.


----------



## am1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks.  Still nothing.  Maybe my internet was not working is the best solution they have. 

VCs have heard that yesterday there were issues but decision makers say that have to go by what IT tells them and IT tells them everything was fine.  If it was down for a long time which it was yesterday it would cost them lots of money and they would know about it.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 8, 2015)

jebloomquist said:


> Prior to the Wyndham acquisition of Shell, was there an online Shell system that worked most of the time? What had been your experience?
> 
> Jim



I have only been an owner since April 2013, technically after the Wyndham acquisition (although there had been little to no involvement from Wyndham yet at that time), so my first hand experience is limited.  But from speaking with the Shell customer care reps, who are careful not to bad mouth Shell or Wyndham, it sounds like the Shell system had been pretty bad for a long while.


----------



## am1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got the points restored after a few hours and speaking to an owner care rep.  Sent in screen shots.  An extra reservation was cancelled which I had to struggle to put back together.  Thankfully I noticed it later today.  

The biggest disapointment is there was interest in finding out why there was an issue but never showed up in the IT department.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 10, 2015)

Is search down... again?

Never got one of my reservations to show up until the next day and couldn't cancel it, and got too busy to call next day, which is what they require. So I'm doubtful I'll get any joy and I'm not keen on wasting an hour trying.


----------



## JimmieJames (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes it's down again (the website, Rob) - grinds on and on in the search and finally get message 'website not available.

I actually went to sleep while waiting for it and just now woke up again.

At lease I got a reservation canceled tonight - but want to partially book one so I can see if my points were returned - can't do it.

Jim


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 10, 2015)

Some of the folks I've been talking to have said these mini-outages are not an accident. Perhaps they are just conspiracy theorists, but it does seem like this recurring problem has been going on long enough to have been addressed by now if they wanted to.


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 10, 2015)

yes confirmed also down and been having the same problems for the last 5 days


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 10, 2015)

*Wyndham site is down*

Search is not working for me right now.  After over 2 minutes , I get 'Online Reservation System Unavailable'. Kind of humorous that they invite us to call the vacation planning center (which is closed).  

Selecting to view my confirmations - after over 2 minutes, I get the offline excel-ish view of my confirmations.

Thanks happyhopian, too, I was timing how long it took for me to get the responses.   Always feel like it takes forever, but never timed them before.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe Wyndham is trying to send us a message... GET TO BED!


----------



## JimmieJames (Mar 10, 2015)

Saturday evening when we had the same problem I attempted to instigate two guest confirmations ($99 each) (had to be made that evening before entering the 15 day window) and it would freeze up after inputting all of the information and the only way to get it to respond was to refresh the page --- you guessed it --- my bank statement showed 6  $99 charges for transferring the 2 reservations.   Called today and got it straightened out with no problem.

Jim


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 10, 2015)

JimmieJames said:


> At lease I got a reservation canceled tonight - but want to partially book one so I can see if my points were returned - can't do it.
> Jim



You can check you point balance this way (instead of partially booking).  This appears to be working:

Go to Membership -> RCI External Exchanges -> Request RCI Deposit

I believe the current point balance is correct, even though other areas are down.


----------



## am1 (Mar 10, 2015)

JimmieJames said:


> Called today and got it straightened out with no problem.
> 
> Jim



With no further problem.  Down as well here.  

Twice now I have had reservations cancelled the same day the guest name is added.  Apparently online but not by me.  Wyndhams response is we are not aware of any issue of reservations being cancelled online when trying to cancel another reservation. It has happened to me before.  I do not have any other idea of why they would have been cancelled.  No interest in learning more about it.  If it happens again I am suppose to give them a screen shot.  But they could not answer a screen shot of what.  

I have casually offered my services and have been told I should work for wyndham but nothing has come of it.  

I will be calling in tomorrow again.


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 11, 2015)

This is getting ridiculous...down again since 9:30pm eastern


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 11, 2015)

happyhopian said:


> This is getting ridiculous...down again since 9:30pm eastern



*Very!*  I just got a response back on a search.   Hoping to get my reservations cancelled.


----------



## am1 (Mar 11, 2015)

happyhopian said:


> This is getting ridiculous...down again since 9:30pm eastern



Yes.  

Called in today and spoke with a VC who verified they had issues last night but could not restore the points.  Transferred me to an owner care rep and they heard nothing of it being down and looked into it and nothing from IT.  Said the VC I spoke with was probably looking at the wrong date.  I told him either way it was not working and sent in screen shots.  It has been a very bad few weeks.  

Can anyone get on?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't do anything now.  I got one response to a search and nothing since, must have been a fluke.  Took screen shots of the system unavailable message and the offline confirmation screen.   Thanks for info from your call today.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 11, 2015)

Once again can't get in. I called in this morning (missed part of an important work meeting) and I heard the usual refrain - we aren't hearing of any problems.

It always seems to be about this time, too. What the heck is going on.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 11, 2015)

FWIW, I'm tired of these issues not being addressed or having Owner Care say they "hadn't heard of any issues".

I have entered feedback from my accounts and would encourage everyone else who is currently experiencing an issue (which I believe would be anyone trying to do anything tonight) to do the same. Here's mine:

Every night for the last several weeks I have been encountering significant difficulty, or no functionality at all, for the following basic, yet critical functions:

1. Search for Availability. - system "spins" for 2 minutes, then comes back as "Online Reservation System is unavailable" - despite the fact it is 9:45PM Eastern time.

2. Confirmations - when I click on Confirmations, instead of getting the online view that allows me to select a reservation to add a guest confirmation or cancel a reservation, it returns the "offline" list view that I cannot action.

This has been occurring virtually every night for the last several weeks. When is the major issue going to be fixed?

Thanks,
Eric Robinson

The link to enter this feedback is found under "Help and Learn" - last in the pulldown list. Hopefully enough people enter requests that they can't ignore them all.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Eric.  I just entered feedback, and have been doing so. 

Agree, nothing more frustrating than them saying they aren't aware of the issues.


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 11, 2015)

I've entered sending comments to owner care and to IT. I would recommend everyone do both and say that you have seen many other owners on the message boards experiencing problems over the last week too.


----------



## happyhopian (Mar 11, 2015)

PS if anyone is trying to cancel anything bonnet creek the week of easter 4/2-4/10 please pm me first. Thanks


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 12, 2015)

*Website issues last night*

It took a few conversations, but I was able to get my points credited for reservations I could not cancel last night due to system issues. 

I had a good conversation with website support (eventually), as the 1st 2 VC's, and Owner Care, were not aware of website issues last night.  Website support was aware, and said they would send out a communication to the VC's and Owner Care. 

The bigger concern I voiced was the lack of awareness. They can't fix a problem if they aren't aware they have it. Thus I was relieved to hear that website support was acknowledging they had issues.


----------



## am1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sandi Bo said:


> It took a few conversations, but I was able to get my points credited for reservations I could not cancel last night due to system issues.
> 
> I had a good conversation with website support (eventually), as the 1st 2 VC's, and Owner Care, were not aware of website issues last night.  Website support was aware, and said they would send out a communication to the VC's and Owner Care.
> 
> The bigger concern I voiced was the lack of awareness. They can't fix a problem if they aren't aware they have it. Thus I was relieved to hear that website support was acknowledging they had issues.



Congrats.

Just called in as I have been busy all day.  The VC saw that I was able to access the website earlier in the day and spoke with someone on the phone so she is saying that they would not restore the points.  Reluctantly is calling over to a supervisor to see if an exception can be made. 

You would think it would be coming out of their paychecks.  Very poor communicate and midlevel management. 

How hard is it to send out a memo in the morning to everyone or to post a note on the website when it is not working and the next day about calling in to get reservations cancelled.


----------



## am1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Transferred to owner care and no problem restoring the points today.  Tomorrow may be a different story.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 12, 2015)

There sure do have a problem with communication.  Glad to hear you got your points back.  Unbelievable the lack of visibility to issues and inability to communicate within Wyndham.

They also told me they could see I was able to use the system earlier inferring I  must not really have had issues.


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 15, 2015)

???errors... oops????

Oh boy. here we go again. A bunch of ressies to be canceled, and no website to work with.

Okay, seems to be partially working on one account, just very slow.


----------



## JimmieJames (Mar 19, 2015)

*Is website down??*

3/19/2015
Is the website down today - have been trying since early this morning and it times out and shows 'this page can't be displayed'.  

Jim


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 19, 2015)

JimmieJames said:


> 3/19/2015
> Is the website down today - have been trying since early this morning and it times out and shows 'this page can't be displayed'.
> 
> Jim



I can access it OK


----------



## JimmieJames (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Scott,

I'm at Wyndham Ocean Ridge and have only been able to get the internet to work this morning (on my two computers and my smart
phone)  arrived Saturday.  Everything works fine (although slow) today except Wyndham site.  Tried all sort of things - rebooting, entering address manually, etc - nothing worked.  Just now used friends smart phone to tether off of and everything is fine (I don't have tethering ability on my smart phone - I rely on local Wi-Fi connections).  Somehow the local Ocean Ridge server is blocking all of my attempts to get on the Wyndham site.  Well,  off to a local restaurant again so that I can get done what I want done - friend has limited data plan and I don't want to have him get extra charges for tethering me. 

Jim


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 19, 2015)

just checked, the site was working and reasonably fast.


----------



## leighlu815 (Mar 19, 2015)

Website is up and running for me.


----------

